# Mighty No. 9 is Megaman's spiritual successor



## mrtofu (Sep 1, 2013)

deleted


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler












Megaman fans have been waiting too long. The dev team looks like it can make a way better Megaman game than Capcom can today, the money/backer amount is skyrocketing by the minute, and over half the backers are donating for the base amount for the copy of the game.

CONSOLE RELEASE LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2013)

So, how much for a Yoko Ono collaboration? Come on, they could even call it The Might Album!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope this gets the funded.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 1, 2013)

OP could have mentioned that Keiji Inafune was the lead for this project. This is as true of a spiritual successor as they come.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 1, 2013)

Backed....now the long wait to 2015


----------



## Vipera (Sep 1, 2013)

////


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 1, 2013)

Only 3 hours and already $210k out of the $900k goal ($2,5M for home consoles including Wii U)
TAKE THAT CAPCOM


----------



## Geren (Sep 1, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Only 3 hours and already $210k out of the $900k goal ($2,5M for home consoles including Wii U)
> TAKE THAT CAPCOM


While I watched the video, they were raising about one thousand per minute. I don't know about other ks project, but this seems like it will make it to many stretch goals.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Normally I hate this sort of stuff. But... Megaman... and dat screenie... too much goddamn sexy...

EDIT: Concept art?! Gaaaayyyy. Oh well, as long as its not some 16-bit shit i'll back it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 1, 2013)

I've only ever even considered backing something on Kickstarter once (but never did it). This looks like it'll be a first for me. Maybe it's my mind trying to convince itself that Might No. 9's success shall lead to Megaman Legends 3.


----------



## Slamicite (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh boy, how original.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 1, 2013)

Slamicite said:


> Oh boy, how original.


The creator of Mega Man, making something inspired by Mega Man? The nerve!


----------



## Slamicite (Sep 1, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The creator of Mega Man, making something inspired by Mega Man? The nerve!


 
I am just saying that it is not original at all. It's not hard to notice that it's pretty much Mega Man with changed names. Whether you like that or not is another story. I don't.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 1, 2013)

For steam only though? Ugh! No Vita or PS3 release no buy from me I'm afraid.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 1, 2013)

Thug said:


> For steam only though? Ugh! No Vita or PS3 release no buy from me I'm afraid.


 
Stretch goal.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 1, 2013)

Has any one noticed that someone bought the dinner with Inafune?


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh how i love how Inafune always finds a way to shit all over Capcom's corporate meddling with Megaman.

Looks like a true Successor to classic Megaman, here's hoping for a Megaman X successor in the future


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 1, 2013)

Slamicite said:


> I am just saying that it is not original at all. It's not hard to notice that it's pretty much Mega Man with changed names. Whether you like that or not is another story. I don't.


 

Thing is it's not supposed to be 100% original, it's new series in the Megaman lineup just like Megaman X and Megaman Legends were when they came out. It just doesn't have the Capcom logo on it, but it's from Inafune, _the guy made Megaman in the first place_ and all the game designers/music composers of the Megaman series who left Capcom with him.

Even without the name that's probably more Megaman that the stuff like Rockman Xover that Capcom's been shooting out recently. The character designs and sick new soundtracks they've been spitting out has already proven it to the fans.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 1, 2013)

Slamicite said:


> I am just saying that it is not original at all. It's not hard to notice that it's pretty much Mega Man with changed names. Whether you like that or not is another story. I don't.


 
It's not supposed to be original. It's basically MegaMan without Crapcom's consent. This looks like the only way we're getting a new MegaMan game and who better than a bunch of veteran MegaMan staff. You don't have to like it. Bye for now. You won't be missed. lol.


----------



## VMM (Sep 1, 2013)

Range-TE said:


> Oh how i love how Inafune always finds a way to shit all over Capcom's corporate meddling with Megaman.
> 
> Looks like a true Successor to classic Megaman, here's hoping for a Megaman X successor in the future


 

Megaman was good but Megaman X series was the best.
Capcom has still be doing some Megamans(8 bits and not that good but at leat it's something).
While classic Megaman is still going on, Megaman X franchise stopped in time.
This game look much more inspired on classic series then X series and that's a shame.
Anyway, I'm probably gonna buy this game, I hope it comes to PS3/PS4 of PSVita/3DS.


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 1, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Thing is it's not supposed to be 100% original, it's new series in the Megaman lineup just like Megaman X and Megaman Legends were when they came out. It just doesn't have the Capcom logo on it, but it's from Inafune, _the guy made Megaman in the first place_ and all the game designers/music composers of the Megaman series who left Capcom with him.
> 
> Even without the name that's probably more Megaman that the stuff like Rockman Xover that Capcom's been shooting out recently. The character designs and sick new soundtracks they've been spitting out has already proven it to the fans.


only that its not a new series in the megaman lineup, i mean its not part of that canon.

even though it is the _true_ successor and i will back it up when i get home


----------



## Slamicite (Sep 1, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Thing is it's not supposed to be 100% original, it's new series in the Megaman lineup just like Megaman X and Megaman Legends were when they came out. It just doesn't have the Capcom logo on it, but it's from Inafune, _the guy made Megaman in the first place_ and all the game designers/music composers of the Megaman series who left Capcom with him.
> 
> Even without the name that's probably more Megaman that the stuff like Rockman Xover that Capcom's been shooting out recently. The character designs and sick new soundtracks they've been spitting out has already proven it to the fans.


It's not 100% original, and it shouldn't be. But come on, I would have expected at the very least changing a few details around. Even if just the setting or something. They had the chance to do it now.


jacksprat1990 said:


> It's not supposed to be original. It's basically MegaMan without Crapcom's consent. This looks like the only way we're getting a new MegaMan game and who better than a bunch of veteran MegaMan staff. You don't have to like it. Bye for now. You won't be missed. lol.


 
Sorry that my opinion differs from yours. I apologize for any physical injuries it might have caused. I will not state it again and shall make sure to silence and censor anybody who does not agree with your majesty.
I expected that you'd miss me after the five minutes of hard work I put into making my previous posts. Don't you see how much effort I put into those? I thought you loved me.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Inafune! Fuck Capcom!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 1, 2013)

This feels like a giant fuck you to capcom, I love it already.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 1, 2013)

the backer number and amount is jumping every minute! i'm SURE he will be able to reach the goal!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 1, 2013)

I still cant bring myself to care about Megaman, not through lack of trying it just doesnt click with me at all 

though those frothing at the mouth about Megaman may find some amusement in this

http://store.steampowered.com/app/92300/?snr=1_7_15__13


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2013)

Slamicite said:


> It's not 100% original, and it shouldn't be. But come on, I would have expected at the very least changing a few details around. Even if just the setting or something. They had the chance to do it now.
> 
> 
> Sorry that my opinion differs from yours. I apologize for any physical injuries it might have caused. I will not state it again and shall make sure to silence and censor anybody who does not agree with your majesty.
> I expected that you'd miss me after the five minutes of hard work I put into making my previous posts. Don't you see how much effort I put into those? I thought you loved me.


I will admit that it is extremely similar, but it also has some new stuff.


> So what makes Mighty No. 9—the character as well as the game—different? Simply put: the ability to transform! Of course our hero, Beck, earns new weapons as he defeats each of his fellow Mighty Number boss robots, but more than that,* his body itself can also reconfigure into new shapes, allowing for all kinds of new skills and abilities! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I still cant bring myself to care about Megaman, not through lack of trying it just doesnt click with me at all
> 
> though those frothing at the mouth about Megaman may find some amusement in this
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/92300/?snr=1_7_15__13


I was going to pull the "That's probably because you're too young! Back in my day..." but you're older than me, so... yeah. I started playing Mega Man when I was 4 or 5, so it stuck with me. A lot of younger people nowadays don't care about Mega( )man because, well... there haven't been any high-profile games released recently. It's like how my 5 year old niece doesn't know who Pac-Man or Scooby Doo are. If World War III doesn't kill us all, I expect a bleak future for us...


Arras said:


> I will admit that it is extremely similar, but it also has some new stuff.


Every Mega Man game has some new stuff in regards to the previous installment. Whether they're charged shots, bolts, etc. I wouldn't bother trying to convince him, or anyone else, really.


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2013)

The game looks really interesting, I would back it if I had a creditcard or it supported Paypal. I suppose I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 1, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I was going to pull the "That's probably because you're too young! Back in my day..." but you're older than me, so... yeah. I started playing Mega Man when I was 4 or 5, so it stuck with me. A lot of younger people nowadays don't care about Mega( )man because, well... there haven't been any high-profile games released recently. It's like how my 5 year old niece doesn't know who Pac-Man or Scooby Doo are. If World War III doesn't kill us all, I expect a bleak future for us...


 

Yea I grew up on ZX Spectrums and Sega Master System, I tried the NES Megaman games and I just cant like it as much as I really wanna controls are so stiff to me personally and unresponsive that it just cheeses me off its not a general thing of the 8 Bit games or nothing just the Nes Megaman's :/


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Yea I grew up on ZX Spectrums and Sega Master System, I tried the NES Megaman games and I just cant like it as much as I really wanna controls are so stiff to me personally and unresponsive that it just cheeses me off its not a general thing of the 8 Bit games or nothing just the Nes Megaman's :/


I don't really enjoy the NES Megaman games either, but Maverick Hunter X (a PSP remake of Megaman X) is pretty great. You should try it. There's also a PSP remake of the original Megaman called Megaman Powered Up. You might want to try that as well.


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Yea I grew up on ZX Spectrums and Sega Master System, I tried the NES Megaman games and I just cant like it as much as I really wanna controls are so stiff to me personally and unresponsive that it just cheeses me off its not a general thing of the 8 Bit games or nothing just the Nes Megaman's :/


the stiffness is part of what it made him to begin with...

but you played one of the latest games... ZX which "spoils" the feeling of going from regular to x to zero to zx...

i started at X and could not make myself play two stages of regular for the same reason...

play X onwards... if you liked ZX you will find that Z is the same gameplay only harder, way harder...

just... dont play X7... that never happened, they went from x6 to x8...


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 1, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> the stiffness is part of what it made him to begin with...
> 
> but you played one of the latest games... ZX which "spoils" the feeling of going from regular to x to zero to zx...
> 
> ...


 

....

ZX Spectrum is a 8 Bit Home computer...


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> ....
> 
> ZX Spectrum is a 8 Bit Home computer...


lol, i went full retarded then...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Now, I am drooling. I love megaman games. It is a must and can't wait. Take that, Capcom!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 1, 2013)

Still think we don't need more MegaMan 



> There are currently over 100 titles in the Mega Man series, according to Capcom's official sales data (as of December 31, 2012 there are 129)


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mega_Man_video_games

In Fairness that may be counting alternative versions when they have been multi platform


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2013)

I would want to back it with 60 bucks, to get a physical box. But having payed 60 bucks and wait until April 2015? Naaaaaaah, I don't really feel comfortable with that in my current economical situation  If I had more money I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Supporting this. If capcom will not support megaman, then let's it's spiritual successor take over. And who knows? Perhaps it will be better.


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Still think we don't need more MegaMan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... some of the megaman series dont have a true ending...

X ends with a cliff hanger, zx advent could have had a sequel and legends 3 got cancelled... i am not sure if megaman 10 ended or they could still milk it... from the main series only zero got a true ending


----------



## placebooooo (Sep 1, 2013)

When I was reading around I haven't seen any mention of the game being ported to 3ds, but rather ps3,360 and wii U?That really sucks 
And to see the game being worked on mainly for pc, even worse


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2013)

placebooooo said:


> When I was reading around I haven't seen any mention of the game being ported to 3ds, but rather ps3,360 and wii U?That really sucks
> And to see the game being worked on mainly for pc, even worse


 
>Clearly not a member of the PC Gaming Master Race™

Alright, guys, fess up. Who let the peasantry in?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Clearly not a member of the PC Gaming Master Race
> 
> Alright, guys, fess up. Who let the peasantry in?



Not saying it was me, most likely as it was not, but when we are facing the onslaught of megaman fandom and the hopeless irrationality that follows with it (as a fellow troll veteran of megaman threads I assume I do not need to elaborate) there are bound to be lapses in our other areas of border guard.


----------



## placebooooo (Sep 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Not saying it was me, most likely as it was not, but when we are facing the onslaught of megaman fandom and the hopeless irrationality that follows with it (as a fellow troll veteran of megaman threads I assume I do not need to elaborate) there are bound to be lapses in our other areas of border guard.


ouch am i being kicked out. I am a huge and i mean huge fan of megaman games specifically x series just giving my opinion here.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 1, 2013)

////


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 1, 2013)

Vipera said:


> It's a 2D action-game 16-bit style, so my guess is that the specs won't require anything lower than a Pentium 4 (which, if you have, maybe the year 2015 will be the time to get a new one?).


who said its 16bit style?

we dont have any gameplay footage but they said its a modernized game with the _feeling_ of 8/16bit


----------



## Vipera (Sep 1, 2013)

////


----------



## T-hug (Sep 1, 2013)

It's nearly at 600K on day 1 lol, just went up 4K since I typed this and hit submit!


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 1, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Supporting this. If capcom will not support megaman, then let's it's spiritual successor take over. And who knows? Perhaps it will be better.


Unless they sue Inafune out of spite.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 1, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> Unless they sue Inafune out of spite.


 
They better not, because Inafune is the one who created megaman in the first place.


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol, when I saw the girl walking with her pink poodle at 2:32 in the video, I thought it was supposed to be Roll and Rush!






But anyways, even though I was never a "hardcore" Mega Man fan, I did play most of the games and I am definitely interested in supporting this.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, we're almost close to 600k!


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 1, 2013)

Nintendo should step in and fund this to make it a Wii U exclusive. That would sell lots of Wii Us for sure. And then later maybe port it to the other systems.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 1, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Sep 1, 2013)

almost 650k with over 10k backers.  3 of which must be very rich.  They've pledged $9999+. 

This is my first time pledging.  Here's to hoping that it makes it to 2.5 million for the home consoles!


----------



## bradzx (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh.  No wonder I saw it on DeviantArt.   I thought it is all kind of form that Megaman have.  But I was wrong.  It is about new type of Megaman game.  I wonder what kind game system will able to play that game.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 2, 2013)

Mythrix said:


> Lol, when I saw the girl walking with her pink poodle at 2:32 in the video, I thought it was supposed to be Roll and Rush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's another similar one with a construction worker looking similar to a metool from mega man


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2013)

clarky said:


> There's another similar one with a construction worker looking similar to a metool from mega man


And on the very end of the movie you can see Inafune sitting on a bench, then disappearing and leaving his cap on the bench, just like Megaman does in one of the endings of the NES games (can't remember which).

Also, Inafune is dressed in blue = TEH BLUE BOMBAR = MEGAMAN

The entire video is pretty much filled with cues to true fans of the series.

And I'm one


----------



## GolfDude (Sep 2, 2013)

this is crazy..  in less than 36 hours they are about to SMASH PAST the 900K initial Goal..

 there should be no doubt they reach 2.5 million by the end of the month for the Console Releases..


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 2, 2013)

clarky said:


> There's another similar one with a construction worker looking similar to a metool from mega man


 


raulpica said:


> The entire video is pretty much filled with cues to true fans of the series.


 

Awesome! Yeah I guess it must have been staged after all. xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 2, 2013)

looks like going to hit there goal on day 1 lol
then its just stretching

capcom must be like "awwwwww dang it"


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> looks like going to hit there goal on day 1 lol
> then its just stretching
> 
> capcom must be like "awwwwww dang it"



Personally I would be jumping for joy if I was Capcom and half of megaman fandom no longer decided to speak to me.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 2, 2013)

And in less than 24 hours, the goal has been reached LOL!


----------



## VMM (Sep 2, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Yea I grew up on ZX Spectrums and Sega Master System, I tried the NES Megaman games and I just cant like it as much as I really wanna controls are so stiff to me personally and unresponsive that it just cheeses me off its not a general thing of the 8 Bit games or nothing just the Nes Megaman's :/


 
Have you tried Megaman X series?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

I like how everyone is so hyped for this project that they didn't even point out the spelling error in the thread's title.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to support this, but only if it can reach the Wii U stretch goal. As much as I could play this on my computer, I really prefer these sort of games on consoles. So, I will wait until the they reach closer to that goal.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> Have you tried Megaman X series?


 

I cant even see your post sorry, maybe if you try another color


----------



## VMM (Sep 2, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I cant even see your post sorry, maybe if you try another color


 

You're using dark theme, aren't you?
just try tilting the what I said.

I asked if you tried Megaman X series


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> You're using dark theme, aren't you?
> just try tilting the what I said.
> 
> I asked if you tried Megaman X series


----------



## VMM (Sep 2, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


>




Megaman classic series was good, but X series was fantastic,
my favorite series of all time.
You should try Megaman X and Megaman X4,
if not, just take a look of the gameplay on youtube.

X series is a lot more dynamic, it's the natural evolution to Megaman classic series 
and is one of those kind of games that marked a genre and an Era.

If you have an PSP, Id recommend you to try Megaman Marverick Hunter X,
a remake of Megaman X and one of the best games for the franchise.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 2, 2013)

This looks so promising. I love the main character!


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 2, 2013)

a 3ds version, maybe?
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=211310

that might one of the unknown stretched goals


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 2, 2013)

someone needs to tell Sony, they are hunting indies lately and I'll love to see this on Vita.


----------



## ohsoroso (Sep 2, 2013)

Boy did that Kickstarter blaze past the goal i'm not sure why some feel negative about this project Keiji Inafune is very passionate obviously about this and he had to watch Capcom well be Capcom so he deserves this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuzzeh said:


> Boy did that Kickstarter blaze past the goal i'm not sure why some feel negative about this project Keiji Inafune is very passionate obviously about this and he had to watch Capcom well be Capcom so he deserves this.


I do not so much know if it is being negative about the project but that many around here had to endure several bouts of "but megaman is of course the bestest most sellingist game ever" despite all evidence to the contrary, bouts of "Megaman Legends 4 would have been the game to end all games" again despite several questioning it rather hard (I thought it looked like a less than brilliant N64 game myself) and the excessive side of megaman fandom (something best described as a self fulfilling/feeding circle where megaman fans speak to other mega megaman fans and then the first point on this little list comes to pass). When one otherwise takes a "meh" approach to megaman seeing such things tends to make you a bit apprehensive and/or cynical.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> a 3ds version, maybe?
> http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=211310
> 
> that might one of the unknown stretched goals


 

I would actually donate if it would come to 3DS.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 2, 2013)

it has raise alot in  a few day
now is over 1,000,000


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not so much know if it is being negative about the project but that many around here had to endure several bouts of "but megaman is of course the bestest most sellingist game ever" despite all evidence to the contrary, bouts of "Megaman Legends 4 would have been the game to end all games" again despite several questioning it rather hard (I thought it looked like a less than brilliant N64 game myself) and the excessive side of megaman fandom (something best described as a self fulfilling/feeding circle where megaman fans speak to other mega megaman fans and then the first point on this little list comes to pass). When one otherwise takes a "meh" approach to megaman seeing such things tends to make you a bit apprehensive and/or cynical.


And those people are entitled to their "meh" approaches, but when those *cough fast cough milkman* people go to a Megaman thread, say "Megaman sux and their fans are idiots" or something of the like, it is rather annoying. If I saw a "Justin Bieber is awesome" thread, I would just ignore it, because 1) I have no interest in Justin Bieber and 2) If I _do _go to that thread, I'm just going to be spewing out unadulterated hatred.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 3, 2013)

Renegade Kid offers to work on Mighty No. 9 3DS port
so a 3ds  version could really happen


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 3, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> Renegade Kid offers to work on Mighty No. 9 3DS port
> so a 3ds version could really happen


It's good news, but also sad, because this will be the closest to a Megaman game that the 3DS will ever get... RIP, Legends 3.


----------



## pasc (Sep 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's good news, but also sad, because this will be the closest to a Megaman game that the 3DS will ever get... RIP, Legends 3.


Yeah, it kinda pi***es me the he** of that this will be my first MegaMan less Handheld.

Nearly makes one cry.

I'm pretty sure the Rip thing in my sig regarding Megaman will hold true...

 CAPCOM 

Inafune should jsut go ahead, throw money at Capcom and fetch the license from them while they are distracted picking the cash up...

However:
This seems neat. Inafune GO !


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> And those people are entitled to their "meh" approaches, but when those *cough fast cough milkman* people go to a Megaman thread, say "Megaman sux and their fans are idiots" or something of the like, it is rather annoying. If I saw a "Justin Bieber is awesome" thread, I would just ignore it, because 1) I have no interest in Justin Bieber and 2) If I _do _go to that thread, I'm just going to be spewing out unadulterated hatred.



It is the same policy as anything else -- join whatever thread you like, just be prepared to offer some constructive criticism. At times megaman fandom seems worse when it comes to holding up this policy than I imagine a kingdom hearts pokemon smash brothers mario kart final fantasy crossover would be.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 3, 2013)

this is awesome... can't wait to play it!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 3, 2013)

pasc said:


> Inafune should jsut go ahead, throw money at Capcom and fetch the license from them while they are distracted picking the cash up.


If only that were possible. Capcom will want to hold on to Mega Man for as long as they can because it sells, no matter how shit the game is.
At least Mighty is looking good so far. If it plays like a Mega Man side scroller, made by the creator of Mega Man, I have no problems with it. To be honest, I really like some of the art for the game, especially the main character.


----------



## pasc (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah, however we won't see another MM Game on the 3DS anymore...

Except perhaps for the Debut in Super Smash Brothers


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 3, 2013)

pasc said:


> Yeah, it kinda pi***es me the he** of that this will be my first MegaMan less Handheld.
> 
> Nearly makes one cry.
> 
> ...


 
if it looks like, sounds like, and plays like...



> Inafune should jsut go ahead, throw money at Capcom and fetch the license from them while they are distracted picking the cash up...
> 
> However:
> This seems neat. Inafune GO !


why throw money when he can make the same thing, with new ideas, and just rename it?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2013)

So they're past the $1.2 Million stretch goal, which means that the game will come with extra levels. That's mighty (no.) fine by me.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So they're past the $1.2 Million stretch goal, which means that the game will come with extra levels. That's mighty (no.) fine by me.


 
No. I did not just come home from my first day of classes to see that pun. Try again.

Anyway, looks sweet. Can't wait til 2015.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2013)

For those bellyaching about the choice of platforms...



> *Q: Will you / can you / please make a PS4 / Xbox One version of Mighty No. 9! Since you aren't coming out until 2015, why not aim for those systems first, instead of PS3 / Xbox 360 / Wii U?*
> 
> It's no surprise to us that this is far and away the most popular single type of question we get, as next-gen versions of Mighty No. 9 are something we've dreamed about ourselves ever since we first began work on the game.
> 
> ...


  Source

TL;DR: If you want it, speak up and pay up.



Spoiler: TL;DR Pt. 2


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 4, 2013)

I would love to see a Vita version. Gotta pay the man I guess.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 4, 2013)

So what's this I hear about feminism threatening to ruin this game like they are mirror's edge 2?


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as they don't mess up the gameplay mechanics, this should be good.  Don't let it be another Sonic the Hedgehog episode 1 where the hedgehog stops on a dime everywhere he goes.  That was pretty assenine.  Almost was a great game.

If you guys stuff 20 million in thier pockets I'm sure they'll put a lot of levels, some easter eggs, make versions for all 3 consoles (I'm not sure what exactly they are doing on PC I assume they are taking the first rake of cash just to put out something which we all know two of the consoles process x86 code anyway).  Ah I am babbling here.  Anyways give them enough money and they'll do the game on whatever you want however you want it.  This one has a lot of promise because they got the amount they needed within the first day of posting their project.


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 5, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> So what's this I hear about feminism threatening to ruin this game like they are mirror's edge 2?


 
what.

Anyways I found this:




(Link in case above image doesn't work: http://joultonofblood.tumblr.com/image/60318779382)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 5, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> So what's this I hear about feminism threatening to ruin this game like they are mirror's edge 2?


Dafudge. They've only even announced two non-boss characters, Mighty No. 9 himself and Call, his version of Roll. Unless Call suddenly decides to tell Beck that she's going to stop being his partner and start working for herself, feminism's not going to ruin it.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just heard /v/ talking about it, but i couldn't get any real details out of them cause the thread was moving so fast.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 5, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> So what's this I hear about feminism threatening to ruin this game like they are mirror's edge 2?





isaac52 said:


> I just heard /v/ talking about it, but i couldn't get any real details out of them cause the thread was moving so fast.


 
This just in.
/v/ is retarded.
The fact you could be there and not notice that is both astounding and surprising.

before you say something stupid, you may wish to have a valid source/reference as opposed to...well...a den of idiots.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> This just in.
> /v/ is retarded.
> The fact you could be there and not notice that is both astounding and surprising.
> 
> before you say something stupid, you may wish to have a valid source/reference as opposed to...well...a den of idiots.


 

/v/ is only as retarded as most gaming sites imo. 
And I asked something, I didn't declare or "say" anything. If you think the question is stupid, that's fine. But considering you can't confirm nor deny anything about the claim whatsoever, why belittle me for asking if you don't actually know the answer?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> /v/ is only as retarded as most gaming sites imo.
> And I asked something, I didn't declare or "say" anything. If you think the question is stupid, that's fine. But considering you can't confirm nor deny anything about the claim whatsoever, why belittle me for asking if you don't actually know the answer?


 

Because, as it turns out, there are such things as stupid questions.

Your question? It was very, very stupid.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because, as it turns out, there are such things as stupid questions.
> 
> Your question? It was very, very stupid.


 

How was it stupid, because it came from /v/ or just because you didn't know the answer? Either way, i got my answer. Apparently there were a lot of complaints in the comments section about female representation and accusations of misogyny against japanese game creators in general. 

If you guys don't know the answer, that doesn't make the question dumb


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2013)

So the kickstarter is barreling on through to the PS3/360/Wii version stretch goal. However, there's still a hidden stretch goal after that. Rumor has it that it has something to do with getting The Protomen involved in the soundtrack.

Might Up The Night!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> How was it stupid, because it came from /v/ or just because you didn't know the answer? Either way, i got my answer. Apparently there were a lot of complaints in the comments section about female representation and accusations of misogyny against japanese game creators in general.
> 
> If you guys don't know the answer, that doesn't make the question dumb


 

Japan is a horribly misogynistic and backwards culture, more news at 11.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Japan is a horribly misogynistic and backwards culture, more news at 11.


 
Regardless of your opinion on the creators of this game, the suggested ideas and characters were ridiculously ignorant and reeked of entitlement.







"Completely re-do your protagonist to appease me"

And that's just some of the crap posted.


----------



## Arras (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it just me or does that art above me look fucking scary more than anything? Also it's Mega Man, not Mega Woman. Pretty much everything in this is a reference, it wouldn't really make sense to change something like that.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's definitely ugly and completely unappealing. People thought it might be a joke but the creator is just batpoo crazy.

Although, a female lead wouldn't necessarily disallow parallels to megaman as a spiritual successor(Megaman is more of a gameplay thing than a Cast Thing) but I do agree that the idea to redo Beck as female is ridiculous on its own merit. Especially as... that... female?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a game about fucking cartoon robots do we have to care about goddamn gender representation in a GAME ABOUT CARTOON ROBOTS?


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 9, 2013)

you want in on next-gen systems
ii might happen if..



> $3.3 Million: PS4 and XBox One Versions!
> 
> Yes! We heard your calls and are proud to report we can finally offer next-gen versions of Mighty No. 9 here! We know by the time the game ships in 2015, many of you will be proud owners of one next-gen system or the other -- or maybe both! If we reach this level of funding, we can add the PS4 and the Xbox One to the list for every backer getting the digital version of Mighty No. 9 to choose from! To recap, that would mean you could choose one of the following: PC, Mac, Linux, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii U, PS4, or Xbox One!


----------



## Arras (Sep 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a game about fucking cartoon robots do we have to care about goddamn gender representation in a GAME ABOUT CARTOON ROBOTS?


Well, one of the stretch goals is now a co-op mode where one plays as Beck and one plays as Call so hopefully that will shut up the people complaining.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like Inafune REALLY wants some cash. Look at how many stretch goals they added


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a game about fucking cartoon robots do we have to care about goddamn gender representation in a GAME ABOUT CARTOON ROBOTS?


 
yes, cuz everything's better with tits


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like Inafune REALLY wants some cash. Look at how many stretch goals they added


 
And a lot of people are donating. I personally would just be happy with the WiiU version to be honest. Me and my friend tend to play that more than my PS3.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 17, 2013)

*$2,212,564 raised so far*


so you know what that means
wiiu/ps3 and 360 version are coming


----------



## Foxchild (Sep 28, 2013)

3DS and Vita have been added as stretch goals if they hit 3.5 mill.  It's probably a long shot with only 3 days left, but I kicked in my $20.  C'mon Tempers, spread the word!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 28, 2013)

So have you guys voted on your fav Call design?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 28, 2013)

Sony will probably fund the PS4/Vita goals due to yesterday's EuroGamer show where they announced both were coming. My Vita is ready if that's the case.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't choose between A and F for Call.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Can't choose between A and F for Call.


 

Do what I did, pick the ones that look like they can make a good sandwich.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 28, 2013)

C's eyes scare me. I guess C stands for Creepy?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 30, 2013)

31 hours left. C'mon Vita version!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 30, 2013)

​
It's not definitely going to be representative of the final product, but I kinda wish it'd have a more cell-shaded art style or use sprites like the handheld or X series games.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope I still get to back it... I don't get paid until Friday.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 30, 2013)

360K more and 3DS/Vita version are coming  but not enough time...


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 360K more and 3DS/Vita version are coming  but not enough time...


 

I think there is not enough time to get trough 3.3 mi and have the PS4 and X1 versions,
let alone the PSVita and 3DS versions.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

PS4/XB1 funded! Now even if the Vita does not get funded I can at least play from my PS4 through remote play!


----------



## 2ndApex (Oct 1, 2013)

3DS version is almost there!

Don't forget that the totals are more than what Kickstarter is displaying because they have a separate Paypal getting counted outside of Kickstarter.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

Vita/3DS has been funded thanks to Paypal!!


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 1, 2013)

this need to happen  with the ps3/ps4/vita version
CROSS BUY
buy one get all 3, or buy ps3 or ps4 version get vita free
make it have cross save and cross trophy  support


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

New goals announced:


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow they made it to 4 million. Online battle race mode sounds nice.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 11, 2013)

So remember that gender equality lady?

Apparently she's on the team now :G


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 11, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> So remember that gender equality lady?
> 
> Apparently she's on the team now :G


 
well.... fuck.... :/


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 11, 2013)

Community manager for the forum and junior artist.

It's unlikely she'll have any influence whatsoever, and the community's is split over it, but unless this is just a publicity stunt (in which case it's genius like kotaku and queen's crown) it seems like an objectively poor idea.

I just find it odd how an ongoing joke landed such a position.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 11, 2013)

wow it seems like they completed their goals awful quick. definitely looks worth checking out.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's some info on the Dina situation.
http://i.imgur.com/dBgpN0S.jpg

I didn't really care at first but like 80% of the forum is locked now and the mods are getting really snippy. Personally she's not even in my top 3 for most disliked people on the forum, but i can understand why she might be a problem.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> Here's some info on the Dina situation.
> http://i.imgur.com/dBgpN0S.jpg
> 
> I didn't really care at first but like 80% of the forum is locked now and the mods are getting really snippy. Personally she's not even in my top 3 for most disliked people on the forum, but i can understand why she might be a problem.


 

It just wouldn't be Kickstarter if something didn't go horribly wrong.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It just wouldn't be Kickstarter if something didn't go horribly wrong.



It wouldn't be Megaman post 2000 if something did not go horribly wrong.

Anyway looks like I can add "has a serious sexist cocksection component" to the reasons for my dislike of the megaman fanbase.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 19, 2013)

And people thought Adam Orth was bad at PR......


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 19, 2013)

Capcom can't take down Comcept from the outside, so they sent in secret agent Dina to destroy them from the inside!


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm still pretty indifferent at this state, just hope she doesn't fuck up the game like she did the forum. If i cared about the forum I'd be pissed though, it's a god awful mess where only the most pointless, vacuous threads are allowed unless they beg her not to lock them and endlessly put her on a pedestal.

But im pretty sure most of the content would be meh anyway


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well this went to hell shockingly fast. Will be starting the refund process if this is not resolved by the end of the month.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> Well this went to hell shockingly fast. Will be starting the refund process if this is not resolved by the end of the month.



Err I thought this is called investing. You invest early at the risk of losing it all with the potential to win big later down the line... though kickstarter does seem a bit hazy on the second part.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Err I thought this is called investing. You invest early at the risk of losing it all with the potential to win big later down the line... though kickstarter does seem a bit hazy on the second part.



I don't see your point. If I am not satisfied with how things are being done, and have reason to divorce myself from a project due to personal conflict of interest, isn't it entirely reasonable to retract my support?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> I don't see your point. If I am not satisfied with how things are being done, and have reason to divorce myself from a project due to personal conflict of interest, isn't it entirely reasonable to retract my support?



Not as defined by most rules of investment. You might be able to bring some legal action if you think your investment was grossly misused (typically things like they took your money and used it go on holiday or something) but "I want out" is typically not an option save for selling your shares/stake to someone else.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Not as defined by most rules of investment. You might be able to bring some legal action if you think your investment was grossly misused (typically things like they took your money and used it go on holiday or something) but "I want out" is typically not an option save for selling your shares/stake to someone else.



But as you have already pointed out, that's not how Kickstarter works. There are no "shares" to be sold, only a commitment of funds under an agreed upon contract based entirely on trust. I believe that contract has been grossly violated, and I want my part in the contract returned to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2013)

Shares, stake, many types of nontraditional reward structure... much the same thing really. That said kickstarter may not count as a true investment (mainly as there are others doing the crowdfunding model to provide people with actual shares and taking care of the investment side of things) in the proper legal sense so you might have some more options, though aside from them being foolish enough to set up a means to return the money out of the goodness of their hearts I do not like your chances.

If you do decide to try to get a refund then do keep us informed of what goes as I would be interested to know what happens.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't really agree with the "grossly violated" part, personally my issue is that less about how it was violated at all, and how the concerns about that violation were addressed. It really wasn't that big a deal at first, but the way they lied and refused to own up to her mistakes just kept compounding the damage. 

Like, if she just apologized for misleading(even unintentionally), and addressed people's concerns instead of feeding their paranoia by ignoring, provoking, and banning them, i doubt the problem would be nearly this bad.

I probably won't try to get a refund because I don't feel it's a big enough problem for me to pass up on the rewards, but i can definitely understand the frustration.



FAST6191 said:


> If you do decide to try to get a refund then do keep us informed of what goes as I would be interested to know what happens.


 

Comcept does offer the service of processing refunds, but so far has rejected all claims that didn't donate through amazon. (Amazon forced them to refund some, not all. The disctinction why is still unclear)

But for those people, they went to their bank and canceled it. This can hurt your credit score though so make sure it's worth it!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Shares, stake, many types of nontraditional reward structure... much the same thing really. That said kickstarter may not count as a true investment (mainly as there are others doing the crowdfunding model to provide people with actual shares and taking care of the investment side of things) in the proper legal sense so you might have some more options, though aside from them being foolish enough to set up a means to return the money out of the goodness of their hearts I do not like your chances.
> 
> If you do decide to try to get a refund then do keep us informed of what goes as I would be interested to know what happens.


 
I am going to wait to see how this plays out before resorting to pulling out completely. My Mighty Number still has yet to arrive, which limits my ability to be involved in the discussion on the official site(though considering things as they are, it would probably not matter anyways), and attempting to discuss the matter anywhere else has already been met with rageposting cries of sexism, so my options for my voice to be heard are currently about one, that being this site. I will keep you updated if and when I begin my quest for a refund.

Issac: My knowledge of this matter only began today, so when I refer to the violation of trust, I am referring to the entire incident as it stands now as opposed to initial reactions/hyperbole/panic. There is no excuse for the complete lack of professionalism, maturity, or basic respect displayed by this person in all stages of this incident, and bar their complete removal from the project come the end of the year, I will be withdrawing my support.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok, now I'm considering getting a refund. It's obvious at this point she's just grasping to punish those who don't like her.

She also banned someone for "NSFW" content, yet advertises her tumblr which is almost entirely NSFW artwork. This person was also someone who was vocal about his dislike of her. I refuse to be afraid of being a banned from a forum i essentially PAID for because some power abusing mod


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2013)

isaac52 said:


> "'Ginger' is hate speech."


 






Welp, it's been fun and all, but I'm getting off Dina's wild ride. There's a Steam sale going on and I've got gifts to buy, so I can find my $20 a better home.

Don't worry, Dina, it's alright. Really, it's been 



Spoiler



my privilege.


----------



## Dork (Dec 20, 2013)

I feel very bad for all those who backed this game. Hopefully Inafune will do something about this eventually.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay I'm out, not tolerating this crap.

tl;dw: Member points out a contradiction in their moderation of NSFW content, gets banned, then afterwards everyone agrees it was a contradiction, mods correct it, but still consider the accusation as an attack on another member/hate speech and leaves him banned.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2013)

Aaand that's my cue. Fuck this noise.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a bit lost. Who exactly is this Dina? Is she a backer?



Edit: Oh, she's a mod...


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I feel very bad for all those who backed this game. Hopefully Inafune will do something about this eventually.



Inafune clearly either has no idea what the hell is going on, or doesn't care. Either way, I'm done. This level of incompetence makes Microsoft look good. Sorry Megaman, but you've been left to die by your creators yet again. New boss, same as the old boss. 

At this point I'm inclined to start up a fan project just to spit in Capcom AND Comcept's faces...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 21, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> Inafune clearly either has no idea what the hell is going on, or doesn't care. Either way, I'm done. This level of incompetence makes Microsoft look good. Sorry Megaman, but you've been left to die by your creators yet again. New boss, same as the old boss.
> 
> At this point I'm inclined to start up a fan project just to spit in Capcom AND Comcept's faces...


I only know a bit of what's going on, but can you really blame the creator?


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, she's a backer. But she's also a moderator/community manager in charge of relaying information between the backers and the developers. She and 8-4 are destroying the atmosphere intended for this, and in general doing their jobs poorly. Not even on a subjective scale like ginger being hate speech, but an objective one too. They JUST now figured out how to delete threads/posts 2 days ago, and only learned how to ban people soon after Dina came.

The forum format itself is also god awful, it's a mess trying to navigate it.

While this probably won't effect the game much, as the "And YOU will help make this game!" part of the pitch was always almost entirely for the ascetics for donating, the fact they're treating people taking their moneyback with just ignoring them shows they don't deserve my money.

There was also a person named Forte banned last night for essentially making a goodbye thread, they didn't even ban him properly and now he's essentially untouchable because they deleted the part of his user data that ACTUALLY banned him. I'm not dealing with incompetence compounded by power abuse.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I only know a bit of what's going on, but can you really blame the creator?



Indeed I can, because it's clear that now that he has the money, he no longer cares to check in with the fans in any meaningful capacity, or he would have been well aware of this clusterfuck and, yanno, actually done something to fix it. It's not like it's a secret, even ED has a page dedicated to chronicling this mess.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 21, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I only know a bit of what's going on, but can you really blame the creator?


 
They've yet to address the issue, so either she's keeping this information from them, or they just don't care. In the latter case, they don't deserve the money anyway. In the former case, if she's fired for this gross misstep, then they can keep my money.





Example of Forte's not-ban. No username and no mighty number like other accounts, this means he has no account he can be banned from and is currently antagonizing the mods. (This is the image that got Kuroi, user from the video above, banned)

All they can do is delete his posts right now. It's hilarious. Though it's my understanding that his experience with this forum type let him open a backdoor, so it seems like how they ban EVERYONE has this exploit, and he was just the first to use it.

Edit: Actually, a bunch of past banned users are back using this exploit, and spamming this. I don't 100% agree with it, but it's not like the mods are on any higher moral standing.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wait. There's an UNSTOPPABLE UPRISING because _THE BAN CODING IS BROKEN._ 

Oh sweet lord above, this just got FUN.


----------



## isaac52 (Dec 21, 2013)

It really says a lot about the competence of a moderation staff when not only are you banning people for not breaking rules, _but you're also not actually banning them._

Mighty No. 101 Irony


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 21, 2013)

what is all this crap?!  just let the Japanese develop the game


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I only know a bit of what's going on, but can you really blame the creator?


 
I'm not the biggest fan of the channel, but this is a decent summation.

TL;DW: SJW-isms, nepotism, flat out lying, incompetence all around, etc.



isaac52 said:


> It really says a lot about the competence of a moderation staff when not only are you banning people for not breaking rules, _but you're also not actually banning them._


 
You know your forum is in the toilet when Stanry Roo would be a legitimate improvement.


----------



## isaac52 (Jan 2, 2014)

Apparently there was a mass e-mail denying refunds and telling people to just get off the forums until they "calm down"

Amazon already forced them to give me my money back but a lot of people (including the famed heavy01) weren't so lucky, they also denied it on the day that it would become too late to force amazon to force them to give it back. Pretty sneaky, not sure why i got so lucky with a refund, though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2014)

And like that the slight flicker of respect I had for kickstarter wavered but is still holding.


----------



## isaac52 (Jan 26, 2014)

for anyone who still wants to discuss the game, here's this site: http://mightyno9universe.com/index.php

most of the relevant backers on the official forum moved to either here for the KS comments after Dina gave someone a strike for pointing out she was letting her friends advertise on the site despite it being a bannable offense itself.


----------

